# AR hunters, how do you get to 5 rounds in your "clip"? ;)



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha, on the subject of AR mags: what does everyone do to limit the capacity to 5 rounds for hunting? My thought is to use a roll pin or something like that to limit it rather than pulling it apart and putting spacers or something in. Going to try on a 10rd Magpul clip, lol.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Just order the 5 round clips


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Just order the 5 round clips


Thats right.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, yeah I guess I could do that. They don't seem to be very common, academy certainly doesn't have them. I can get a roll pin fo free.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

No, they are not common in mass sporting goods retailers such as Academy Sports.
Academy and similar big box retailers is not the place to buy firearm related gear.

44mag.com MidwayUSA.com, Brownells.com and dozens of other online retailers carry them.
http://www.44mag.com/product/5_round_ar_15_magazine/223_ar15_magazines


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Pop the bottom of your mag off and put a block in it. Most 5rd mags are 10rds with a block.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

I use a 5 round magazine, they are hell to remove from the gun because it's flush with the bottom.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

4 in the clip, 1 in the barrel is your 5 legal rounds. A 5 round clip will get you a ticket. :thumbsup: That's what the game warden told me in Black Water


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jaw Jacker said:


> 4 in the clip, 1 in the barrel is your 5 legal rounds. A 5 round clip will get you a ticket. :thumbsup: That's what the game warden told me in Black Water


He was WRONG!!!

Here are the FL regulations. It states a 5 round magazine. Not a total of 5 rounds in the gun. A five round magazine with one in the chamber for a total of 6 rounds is legal in FL.

_Prohibited methods and equipment for taking game
This document doesn’t address or advise persons as to local ordinances prohibiting the discharge of firearms or as to the validity of such ordinances.
Taking migratory game birds with a shotgun capable of holding more than three rounds (plugged)
Centerfire semi-automatic rifles having *magazine* capacities of more than five rounds when hunting wildlife_

Five round mags are easily had online most everywhere.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a 20 rounder that I blocked.....Just take off the bottom and measure your spring travel....


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> He was WRONG!!!
> 
> Here are the FL regulations. It states a 5 round magazine. Not a total of 5 rounds in the gun. A five round magazine with one in the chamber for a total of 6 rounds is legal in FL.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe so...........But he has the ticket Book :whistling:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jaw Jacker said:


> Maybe so...........But he has the ticket Book :whistling:


Sucks when those with the ticket book don't know the law for which they might write a ticket.:thumbup: It also does not apply to tube fed guns like a 30-30 etc... Notice the regs state SEMI-Auto. Most people think it's against the law to have more than five rounds period. That's not the case. You can have a bolt gun with a 100 round magazine hanging off of it if you want. Haha.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Jaw Jacker said:


> Maybe so...........But he has the ticket Book :whistling:


He has the ticket book but when you take it to court it would be waived... Or just show him the regulations, it doesn't hurt to educate people. Sometimes they could misunderstand it and if you don't show them then it will be what the warden thinks until they are proven otherwise.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Jays sells 5 rd mags. I bought two.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

they take a 10 round and block off 5, that's what came in my bushmaster varmit gun, buy it as a five


----------



## zatoan (Sep 24, 2014)

4 in the clip, 1 in the barrel is your 5 legal rounds. A 5 round clip will get you a ticket. That's what the game warden told me in Black Water


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

zatoan said:


> 4 in the clip, 1 in the barrel is your 5 legal rounds. A 5 round clip will get you a ticket. That's what the game warden told me in Black Water


We have covered this already in the thread. The GW is wrong... period.

A five round magazine is 100% legal in a semi auto firearm. Six shots total.... five in the mag and one in the chamber.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> We have covered this already in the thread. The GW is wrong... period.
> 
> A five round magazine is 100% legal in a semi auto firearm. Six shots total.... five in the mag and one in the chamber.


same guy did that to one of my posts yesterday in another thread. not sure what his angle is but he just copy/pastes a previous post.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

AR platform rifles don't use clips.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Gander also sells the 5rd mags if you don't want to order them.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

K-Bill said:


> same guy did that to one of my posts yesterday in another thread. not sure what his angle is but he just copy/pastes a previous post.


I had seen that. first two posts are just copy/paste of another member..... what a way to start off. :thumbdown:


----------

